# Graphics Card Detection



## The_Jester

nevermind


----------



## thedarklordjay

Just right click on the desktop then go to properties > Settings, and it should say in there. Will only working on windows pc obviously


----------



## cokker

If you right click on the desktop/Properties/settings it sometimes tells you just under the picture of the monitor









EDIT:- Beaten to the punch!


----------



## thedarklordjay

ha sorry mate


----------



## cokker

No problem









Must learn to type faster lol


----------



## jeke_99

mi card doesn't sppear in the dektop options it says: "unkown"


----------



## Akhen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeke_99*
mi card doesn't sppear in the dektop options it says: "unkown"

Thats probably because you are using windows drivers and no brand specific drivers.


----------



## matijap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Jester* 
What program can I use to detect what graphics card someone has?

I don't need in detailed specs, just a Brand and model. Anyone got any linkys?

I have same problem


----------



## ineedmycard123

how do i find my card nameee


----------



## Speedma11229

download belarc advisor, it tells u everything bout ur pc


----------



## jaclipse

Everest gives that info too and more


----------



## PSXGamerPro1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaclipse*
> 
> Everest gives that info too and more


A link to the program would be nice.


----------



## Yo Boy

Its on the *Graphic Card* mate.


----------



## kgp43

You can also use a small video card detection software, something like this:
http://download.cnet.com/Video-Card-Detector/3000-2094_4-76062374.html


----------

